# DEWA Approx Monthly Costs - Arabian Ranches



## swiss pioneeer (Feb 2, 2009)

I am about to rentg in Arabian Ranches, either a Palmera or Saheel. They appear to have moderate garden sizes, with irrigation.

Could anybody help and provide an approxiamte DEWA cost per moth - some people I know have been giving me horror stories about cost.

If you have an experience, could you provide a cost v estimate size of garden which would help. Many thanks.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in Al Reem 2 with a moderate size garden which is done by a hose and sprinkler.

Our average DEWA is arond AED1000 per month


----------

